# Nearest site to Ferrybridge



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I can't seem to find a site near to Ferrybridge. The nearest seem to be quite a few miles away in Cawood etc.

I don't suppose anyone knows of a small CL around there at all ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

Service area or power station car park!

Russell


----------



## Towbarman (Sep 11, 2008)

Many of our customers use Mr Lupton's Stockin Green Farm , a CL at Burn, just off the A19, south of Selby (just a few miles up the A19 from M62 junction 34). We have never had a bad report.

His number is 01757 270274.

Towbarman, aka Eric of Armitage Trailers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Towbarman said:


> Many of our customers use Mr Lupton's Stockin Green Farm , a CL at Burn, just off the A19, south of Selby (just a few miles up the A19 from M62 junction 34). We have never had a bad report.
> 
> His number is 01757 270274.
> 
> Towbarman, aka Eric of Armitage Trailers


Hi thanks that was the one we used last year, when we had our Bolero in with you. I was hoping that there might be a different one............mainly as we are getting our MH this week, which will be fully valeted. The ground around the farm was quite muddy last year for walking the dogs, two sets of wet paws and a newly valeted MH hmmnnnnn.

Russ thanks but I really wanted a site with EHU.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Russ thanks but I really wanted a site with EHU.


Surely the power station has a socket you could plug in to. Wouldn't have to worry about overloading it. 

Derek

edit: spelling


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

camper69 said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Russ thanks but I really wanted a site with EHU.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

How about:

The Royal Oak Inn & Restaurant
Main Street
Hirst Courtney
Selby
East Yorkshire

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=6736

Now under new (perhaps more caring) ownership from this year.

Colin


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

camallison said:


> How about:
> 
> The Royal Oak Inn & Restaurant
> Main Street
> ...


Thanks I will take a look.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Selby*

Hi

There is a place called The Ranch at Selby.

Russell


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You could try contacting Wonderhomes? caravan sales depot,they are just off the island at the A1/M62 junction,they may have a local site up their sleeve,for their customers,just a thought. I think their address is Knottingly,but may be wrong.
Ted.

PS. Wondahomes/Wanderhomes? Sorry try them all.


----------

